# *GermanAutoParts.com 13 Days of Christmas*



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*
GermanAutoParts.com is getting ready for the holiday season with 13 Days of Christmas. Why 13, you ask? Because it's 1 more than 12!* 

*
It's Day 13, and time for the grand finale! We're bringing back every deal since day 1! That's right, every deal! If you missed out on one, now is chance to get it! Links to each deal are below.

Sale runs all weekend long!


*​*


Day 1: Fuchs Fricofin G13 Coolant 
Day 2: Latex and Nitrile gloves 
Day 3: Fuchs Titan GT1 5W40 and Fuchs Titan GT1 Pro C3 5W30 
Day 4: $25 Gift card with purchase of KII-USB or Micro-CAN VAG-COM interface
$50 Gift card with purchase of HEX-USB+CAN VAG-COM interface​
Day 5: Puma safety shoes 
Day 6: Fertan Rust Converter and Fertan Rust Remover 
Day 7: Hazet impact wrenches 
Day 8: 16" 5x112 steel wheels and 16" wheel covers 
Day 9: Streamlight flashlights 
Day 10: Liqui Moly Synthoil Premium 5W40 5 liter jug 
Day 11: Pentosin CHF 11S and Pentosin CHF 202 
Day 12: Genuine brand BMW and Genuine brand Mini parts 
*


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Day 13 is here!


----------

